

The End of the Race for H1-B Visas - ahsanhilal
http://www.brookings.edu/up-front/posts/2012/06/13-immigration-ruiz-wilson

======
ahsanhilal
The article is more of numbers take on: if the quota is finishing up quicker
every year, then shouldn't congress realize it and do something about it. I
think what the author means by end of the race is:

"It took only 10 weeks this year to reach the FY2013 visa cap of 85,000. Last
year, it took more than three times longer, 33 weeks. "

SO employers are 'racing' to get the H1-B applicants in, and due to the
ridiculous quota, the race is over in a little over two months. So anybody
hoping to get a H1-B visa, who is not employed at a really lawyered company
will have trouble staying in the country.

------
MaggieL
I've met and worked with lots of H1-Bs, but in no case did they have skills
that were not available by hiring citizens.

~~~
malandrew
True, many Americans have equivalent skillsets, but there aren't nearly enough
to rely solely on Americans. A lack of talent is currently constraining
economic growth in the SF Bay Area.

Silicon Valley basically would not be what it is today if it were dependent
solely (or even largely) on labor performed by American citizens.

------
zem
the article's title makes no sense to me. nothing was said about the race
ending, or looking anywhere near coming to an end.

